# Salt dogg shpe1500 spreader internal fuse?



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

My spinner has a solid F error code. Manual says short wire or blown internal 40 amp fuse. Wire checks ok. Where is this fuse at? I have 2 inline but they are for the vibrator and rear light. Plz help!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it still under warranty? If so, you'll void the warranty on the controller if you replace the fuse. It's soldered into the controller board. If it's not under warranty anymore, take the cover off and you'll quickly be able to find the fuse. Either remove and resolder a new one in, or I've seen someone solder a 10 gauge wire into each side of where the fuse was and drill holes in the cover and put an inline fuse holder in that. Easy to fix the next time you have an issue.


----------

